# Hypertech® Obtains C.A.R.B. E.O. for Max Energy Sport Power Programmer!



## Hypertech (Jul 30, 2009)

*Hypertech® Obtains C.A.R.B. E.O. #D-260-13 Making The Max Energy SPORT Power Programmer™ The Only 50-State, Street-Legal Tuner For Imports*

The California Air Resources Board has granted Hypertech Executive Order number D-260-13. This C.A.R.B. E.O. pertains to all 2003-2009 Nissan vehicles submitted by Hypertech and designates the Max Energy Sport Power Programmer is legal for sale and use on the street in all 50 states.

*The following Nissan vehicles are covered under this EO:*
2003-2008 350Z 3.5L
2009 370Z 3.7L

For more information on the Max Energy Sport programmer, go to Performance is our Passion - Hypertech


----------

